
0x API – Access all decentralized exchange liquidity through one API - mattytay
https://0x.org/api
======
thehazard
This is awesome for the DeFi community. Glad to have a trusted source to
aggregate liquidity from. Seems like liquidity aggregation will be
commoditized on a long enough time horizon (think in terms of Plaid/Stripe
positioning in legacy finance) and 0x is the first one to position themselves
at the top of the funnel.

------
mattytay
0x API aggregates liquidity from DEX networks such as 0x, Kyber, Uniswap, and
Maker's Oasis (among other sources) to give developers an easy way to swap
crypto tokens at the best prices.

Learn more: [https://blog.0xproject.com/access-all-dex-liquidity-
through-...](https://blog.0xproject.com/access-all-dex-liquidity-
through-0x-api-d5dd9a45af31)

~~~
verdverm
How is transaction and tax information managed?

------
sarah1234
Nice, interested to see how this compares to dex.ag.

------
fragosti
Been using other solutions but they're often down. If this is more reliable
then it's already a big improvement.

